# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Ищу работу в Москве

## Muzira

Музыкальный руководитель детского сада ,стаж 35 лет,высшая категория,опыт работы в коррекционных группах,играю на фо-но,баяне,провожу детские праздники.Ищу работу в Москве и Московской области!

----------

